# New Braunfels Longhorn Deluxe Smoker



## Christopher Herrera (Oct 8, 2018)

*Hello all, I just acquired a 12 year old New Braunfels 09201556 Longhorn Deluxe. It's going to be a project piece. The firebox for it is completely trashed and rusted out. Looked at a lot of replacement website however all say part is unavailable. Any suggestions, or guidance would be much appreciated. *


----------



## radio (Oct 8, 2018)

your best bet would be to have someone fabricate a repair or complete replacement for the firebox.  I was given a New Braunfels Bandera vertical smoker with a rusted out bottom in the firebox.  I welded a new bottom and sides to the un rusted portion and made a new air inlet and it is my favorite smoker now!


----------



## Christopher Herrera (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks Radio. I still hoping there is anyway. But if I do go fabricated, that's gonna cost some $$$. I love how the Lonestar Firebox looks. I might ask them. Thank you.


----------



## Christopher Herrera (Oct 8, 2018)

By chance, does anyone think the firebox from the Oklahoma Joe's 3+1 would work. I have the combo but of course the smoke chamber was too small for what I wanted to do. Figure I take the firebox off of it and mount it to the New Braunfels smoker. Thing is the New Braunfels firebox looks huge compare to the OKJ's firebox. Suggestions? Will it work or is it to small?


----------



## radio (Oct 8, 2018)

Christopher Herrera said:


> Thanks Radio. I still hoping there is anyway. But if I do go fabricated, that's gonna cost some $$$. I love how the Lonestar Firebox looks. I might ask them. Thank you.


someone who can weld can make you one out of a lot thicker metal than  a factory replacement would be.  It may be possible to cut the bottom out of the original and simply weld on a new piece.  getting the right curve on the metal would be the toughest part.  Good luck, and keep us posted on your progress


----------



## radio (Oct 8, 2018)

Christopher Herrera said:


> By chance, does anyone think the firebox from the Oklahoma Joe's 3+1 would work. I have the combo but of course the smoke chamber was too small for what I wanted to do. Figure I take the firebox off of it and mount it to the New Braunfels smoker. Thing is the New Braunfels firebox looks huge compare to the OKJ's firebox. Suggestions? Will it work or is it to small?



measure both and use Feldon's calculator to see if the OK Joe's would work  http://www.feldoncentral.com/bbqcalculator.html


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 8, 2018)

Sometimes it is just easier to remove the radiator cap, then drive a new car under it. :rolleyes:
When you discover there is a new radiator cap on the new car, you can discard the radiator cap and start out new. o_O


----------

